# Robert Johnson Remix - to better appreciate the genius.



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Remixed Cross Road Blues : Playing Cross Road Blues Remix by Robert Johnson - picosong

I found the original '78 "full range recording" so tinny it was pretty difficult to listen to, appreciate, or try to get a handle on generally. Which is a shame; it's some awesome playing.

I remixed it in Soundforge, thought I'd share.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for doing the remix. It dramatically improved all aspects of the recording and it certainly helped me to appreciate Robert Johnson more than I ever had in the past.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

greco said:


> Thanks for doing the remix. It dramatically improved all aspects of the recording and it certainly helped me to appreciate Robert Johnson more than I ever had in the past.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

That definitely sounds better. Have you also seen the conjecture that he was likely recorded at slower speed than 78 rpm, so most recordings of him sound sped up and thin?


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

@jdto I had not heard that. I could try to slow it down & see how it sounds though.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

CathodeRay said:


> @jdto I had not heard that. I could try to slow it down & see how it sounds though.


I found a couple of different ones YouTube, which sound pretty good. There are several different attempts at finding his "real" sound by slowing down and remastering etc. I admit that some of them don't sound great, but others do sound pretty realistic, to me.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

That first one sounds fantastic.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

CathodeRay said:


> That first one sounds fantastic.


It gave me chills. It sounds a lot more realistic than the widely available recordings. His voice, the guitar, the licks...wow. There is a growl and a feeling that the faster recordings don’t quite capture. I don’t know for sure, but this version feels more “real” to me.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

What were they trying to do? Make him sound white? That would never happen....now would it?


----------

